# عصير شامبارت التركي الفاخر



## eslam (4 يوليو 2012)

عصير شامبارت الان في السعوديه ( الرياض ) ومنتجنا عباره عن مسحوق عصير تركي فاخر، (حاصل على علامة الآيزو)
مميزات المنتج:
1-عصير تركي فاخر بنكهات متعددة ومتميزة ( فراولة – أناناس – برتقال – ليمون – كوكتيل – جوافة – موز – مانجو)
2-عبوات أنيقة وجذابة للمستهلكين
3-طعم رائع ومميز
4-يباع الكيس الصغير للمستهلك بريال واحد يكفي لصنع 2 لتر عصير (وهذه الميزة يتميز بها المنتج عن بقية المنتجات المنافسة حيث أن المنتجات المنافسة تُباع أغلى من هذا الثمن لنفس كمية 2 لتر، فمثلاً تانج يبيع الظرف الصغير بـ2 ريال يكفي لصنع 1.20 لتر فقط، وهذا يعني أن منتجنا يصنع 3 أضعاف الكمية تقريباً بنفس السعر، وعلاوة على ذلك فإن منتجنا لا يحتاج لإضافة سكر نهائياً بعكس المنتجات الأخرى).
هذا العصير لا يحتاج لإضافة سكر نهائياً، حيث أنه مُحلى وجاهز وما عليك سوى إضافته للماء ليصبح جاهزاً للشرب (وهذه الميزة غير متواجدة أيضاً بالمنتجات المنافسة حيث أنها تحتاج لإضافة السكر ومعلومٌ أن السكر يكلف كثيراً ) .
هذا المنتج مرخص من هيئة الغذاء والدواء.
ومرفق مع الاعلان صور للمنتج

مميزات فنية أخرى:
صلاحية هذا المنتج سنتين كاملة وهذا يقلل من المخاطرة في المنتج بشكل كبير بعكس المنتجات الغذائية الأخرى والتي تتراوح صلاحيتها عادة ما بين 6 أشهر إلى سنة فتجعل المنتج معرض للانتهاء والخسارة في وقت قصير.
يمتاز العصير بحجمه الصغير ووزنه الخفيف، مما يسهل عملية نقله وتوزيعه.
لا يحتاج هذا المنتج إلى مستودع ذو مواصفات خاصة حيث أنه لا يحتاج إلى تبريد على سبيل المثال، ويمكن وضعه في غرفة عادية.
المنتج معبأ في أكياس بلاستيك صغيرة بداخل كراتين، وهذا يجعل مخاطرة تلف المنتج شبه معدومة، بعكس العبوات الزجاجية القابلة للكسر.
سعر الكرتون 24ريال بها 24 كيس صغير + والمفاجأه اسعار خاااااصه للجمله hone:
ومرفق مع الاعلان صور للمنتج
لطب المنتج بالجمله او بالقطاعي او للاستفسار ارجو الاتصال : 00966551936356
او المراسله علي الايميل [email protected]


----------

